# What is the best brand of Megaminx???



## andrewki (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi Guys.

I just wanted to ask what is the best brand of Megaminx out at the moment.

Thanks Guys


----------



## Olji (Oct 18, 2010)

I think it's the Meffert's megaminx...


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 18, 2010)

Mf8 V2 but if you have $30 you could get the Mefferts


----------



## GIULIANO0419 (Oct 18, 2010)

moded mf8 type 1


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hungarian Supernova Early Edition w/Painted color. White Plastic.


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 20, 2010)

Wait, isnt the China-minx a clone of the hungarian supernova?

Please clarify, because they look the same to me...


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 20, 2010)

Wait, isnt the China-minx a clone of the hungarian supernova?

Please clarify, because they look the same to me...


----------



## Mikon (Oct 20, 2010)

Sometime ago there was a bunch of people that bought the old molds of the original Hungarian Supernova, and they made some pieces to sell on ebay. Actually one (and I think he's the only one) seller appeared on the twistypuzzle foruns and sold it to some members. But the thing is: it was too expensive to mass produce it, so they just gave up on selling than.
There's some videos on youtube, and I think blizzardkb made a video comparison with the hungarian Supernova with the chinaminx.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 20, 2010)

im guessing mefferts, i have an mf8 v1, its alright, i've felt a mefferts and its REALLY smooth, but i dont know why but the particular one i had popped quite a bit, mf8 v1 pops quite a lot, but modded is awesome. v2 doesn't pop AT ALL, but i think the corner cutting isn't as good. In conclusion, I think try a fairly tight mefferts megaminx and lube it, if that doesn't work for ya, then just loosen it and turn softly, no WAY TOO much or else it will bind and pop (but usually doesn't)


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 20, 2010)

The Meffert's Megaminx you felt (mine) was very loose. Although it is smooth, it locks up terribly, and seems to overshoot.


----------

